
78% of H-1B Employers Offer Above Average Market Wages - oa335
https://www.cato.org/blog/100-h-1b-employers-offer-average-market-wages-78-offer-more
======
oa335
Pro-immigration Cato Institute is responding to a study from anti-immigration
Economic Policy Institute. Cato analyzed data from the Department of Labor and
the EPI study, and is making the following arguments:

\- 100 percent of H-1B employers offer H‐ 1Bs at least the average prevailing
market wage for similar U.S. workers"

\- 78 percent of H-1B employers offer wages, on average, above average market
wages, 20 percent above

\- The lowest skilled H‐ 1Bs were the most likely to receive above market wage
offers.

\- H-1B employer requests at higher wage levels have doubled since 2010.

\- H-1B workers’ median wage was double the U.S. median wage and growing twice
as fast as all U.S. wages

These arguments potentially refute the idea that H1B workers are brought in at
lower wages.

~~~
m0zg
As a former H1-B: they refute absolutely nothing. The trick is either to hire
experienced people into entry level positions (thereby paying them "more than
market", and yet at the same time much less than they'd get if they were
native - they'd be in senior roles then), or to employ a bunch of people in an
Indian sweatshop on US soil, where no sane American will apply due to low pay,
discrimination, and horrendous working conditions. Or, indeed, both. It is
bizarre for me to see "progressive" people on HN support H1-B abuse, and be
against H1-B reform.

